# Libby



## my4goldens

My Libby just turned 14 on November 28. She has had a couple of health scares, but came thru with amazing resilience. Unfortunately the newest one she may not be able to escape. I noticed some abdominal swelling, thought maybe it was fluid retention, possibly from congestive heart failure. Took her in for a vet check, x-rays were taken. It appears she has a very large mass on her liver. We could barely see her intestines or stomach on the films, the mass has pushed everything out of place. At 14, there is nothing we can or really should do beside love her and treasure the time we have left with her. She is still eating, drinking, and enjoying life. My vet was amazed at her quality of life considering what is inside her. Of course I asked the question, how long. He said probably not long, but then we looked at each other and said, but this is Libby, and who knows? Right now she is gazing out the window wondering where the squirrels are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry, my heartbreaks for you. 
Treasure each and every second with your precious Libby.
Prayers you have many days to come with her.


----------



## LynnC

I am very sorry for Libby and your family. Each day is a gift - no one knows what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## L.Rocco

I am so sorry, I was in that same position a few months.
It's a hard place to be.
Just love on your girl and enjoy your time together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so sorry. Miss Liberty Belle has been my buddy for many, many years and I will grieve with you. Give her love for me.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I am so sorry. Miss Liberty Belle has been my buddy for many, many years and I will grieve with you. Give her love for me.


Thank you. She is still doing well. The emotional part of me thinks she is going to come thru this, the rational part of me knows the truth. And I 
totally realize that we have been blessed to have her for 14 years. Still 
hard though to lose them at any age. 
She is a good girl. A stabilizing influence on Tugg and a great big sister
to Raider.


----------



## my4goldens

Libby is still with us. But last couple days her appetite for her usual food is not there, she will still eat treats so that's good. Time to maybe come up with some other food she might like, maybe some canned food or some chicken. She is still alert, seems happy, but outside of her distended belly, so very thin.


----------



## LynnC

Maybe its just me and not the "right" answer but I would give her ANYTHING she likes and will eat. I'm so sorry you're going through this


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh yes, give her anything and everything she wants. And then give her some more from me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I agree, spoil Miss Libby by giving her whatever she wants and more.


----------



## Harleysmum

Yes this is definitely the spoiling time. Hoping for many more days for you and sweet Libby.


----------



## Mel

Hope Libby is eating. When Mel started refusing food, I gave her wet food that comes in sachets, chicken stew, liver and lamb which she gobbled up. I even gave her a chocolate bombom. I know, I know, chocolate would kill a dog but it sure didn´t kill Mel. Mel had to leave us soon after we discovered cancer but my friend´s lab went on for 8 months !!! so please do spoil you dear Libby.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry to hear about Libby. I agree - spoiling is the order of the day.


----------



## my4goldens

This is Libby and Raider today, Libby is of course the little red dog on the right. She is still with us, and eating, drinking, playing, which is wonderful.
But as you can see, her belly is so distended and she is so thin. My husband and I have plans the end of the month to go on a cruise, Tugg and Raider will be boarded at the place I've boarded my dogs for a long time, but the new owner of the facility doesn't feel comfortable and neither do I leaving Libby with her, so my wonderful daughter said she will keep Libby for me. Libby knows her, and her family, and they all love Libby like one of their own, so I take comfort that if something happens or a decision has to be made while we are away, Libby will be with family. And next week my daughter is going with me when I take Libby in for a checkup at my vet's, so she can meet him, and we can discuss things.


----------



## Harleysmum

Libby is amazing - she just keeps on going. Wonderful old girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Give her a huge hug for me. Give yourself one, too.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Ah, I look at your lovely Libby and I see my Girly. It's so difficult watching the weight fall off and the stomach increase. I, too, send a hug to you and another, very gentle, one for Libby. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## brianne

Just seeing this. So sorry for what you and Libby are going through. I agree with the other posters: anything and everything she wants to eat. My sister's very elderly cat (23+ years old as far as we can tell) was losing weight and not eating. I showed up at Christmas with huge baked sea scallops and voila! She ate 4!! Now my sister is spending a fortune on scallops and haddock to feed the cat and she's still going strong!  

Time for lots of love and spoiling for the lovely Libby. Sending positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## Mel

I´m so glad Libby is still going strong. Wonderful news. You may be worried about leaving Libby while you travel but I´m sure your daughter will look after her just fine. I had to leave Mel for 3 weeks while we travelled last July but she was perfectly fine looked after by my dear friend. I was of course so worried but my husband pointed out that did I ever think that perhaps Mel might be needing a holiday from us as well.


----------



## my4goldens

Took her in for a checkup today and also for my daughter who will be caring for Libby while we are gone to meet my vet and ask a few questions. Libby lost 4 pounds since Dec 14, which doesn't surprise me, and mass is bigger. But she still is eating, so for now, fairly stable. My daughter asked vet what to look for, and what may happen. I am confident Libby will be in good hands. And I am comforted Libby will be with family.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm pleased all three of you saw the vet, so you all know where you are. It sounds like your daughter will provide the best possible place for Bella while you are away, so now you can relax and enjoy your break - and so can she. Best wishes to all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Libby is beautiful, these Old Golds are so very special. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## my4goldens

My girl is still eating, but not as well. Slowing down too. Poor girl. She has been licking her belly, and doing some strange yawning, and some gagging. I wonder if she is starting to be uncomfortable. No wonder, her belly is really expanding. I keep a close eye on her, when she lays down, she makes a grunt kind of sound. We leave Wednesday. I am so conflicted.


----------



## Karen519

I know how we worry. Did they do an xray or ultrasound on Libby?


----------



## doggymom

My girl is 11 and going through some health issues too. Have you ever heard of using the turmeric paste that is made with turmeric, water, coconut oil, ground peppercorns and Ceylon cinnamon? It is recommended by many for numerous issues. Especially cancer, arthritis etc. If interested, Google Doug English. He's a vet in Australia who is suppose to be the expert. My thoughts are certainly with you and your family.


----------



## my4goldens

Karen519 said:


> I know how we worry. Did they do an xray or ultrasound on Libby?


We did x-rays, large mass on her liver, which is putting pressure on her intestines and stomach. At her age, 14, and how frail she is getting, really nothing we can or should do except keep her comfortable.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can only suggest many small meals per day, with lots of people food mixed in. It's so hard.
<<hugs my friend>>


----------



## fourlakes

I am just seeing this and sorry to hear your girl Libby is failing.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts ...


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

So sorry to read about Libby. Doggies should live as long as people. Our 11 years with Cooper were NOT enough. I wish we would have had 3 more. I hope you can get her comfortable. Hugs.


----------



## tikiandme

Sending good thoughts to you and Libby....


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's all so difficult, isn't it? Girlie had a bad night last night but is a bit better today. Even though we both know it's a matter of time, we still want more pain-free days for our girls. Give her a hug from me - and there's a hug for you, too.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> It's all so difficult, isn't it? Girlie had a bad night last night but is a bit better today. Even though we both know it's a matter of time, we still want more pain-free days for our girls. Give her a hug from me - and there's a hug for you, too.


Sorry about your Girlie having a bad night, it is so hard. I have been feeding Libby a few crumbles of kibble combined with some canned food, tonight we were out of canned food so I thought, maybe she would like some cottage cheese combined with her kibble. Wrong, she just looked at me like, what's this stuff? So I made a special trip to the store, she picked at the kibble but ate the canned food. She is still alert, gets up when we ask her if she wants to go out, but doesn't play with the other two any more. And is panting a lot, yawning some, and I noticed tonight her ears twitch at times. So I am wondering if she is in pain. And she has been licking her belly, making me wonder if she is uncomfortable.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> We did x-rays, large mass on her liver, which is putting pressure on her intestines and stomach. At her age, 14, and how frail she is getting, really nothing we can or should do except keep her comfortable.


That is an amazing age, and I would just keep her comfortable, too.
When they xrayed our Smooch, they found she had only 10% of her lungs functioning, though she was not gasping for breath at all. 
They suspected hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs and prayers to you and beautiful Libby.


----------



## my4goldens

We are in Florida, board the cruise ship tomorrow. Libby is with my daughter, so far doing well. Until this morning, my daughter sent me a text that she vomited. So now of course I am panic stricken, not much I can do though. Told my daughter to let me know how she is later.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh no, sending good thoughts!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Try not to worry too much - one vomit does not equal a final decline! Your daughter will do everything possible for your Libby.


----------



## SunnynSey

Sending prayers yours and Libbys way.


----------



## Karen519

Praying for Libby. Your daughter will take care of her.


----------



## my4goldens

Daughter said Libby had diarrhea this morning. Didn't want to eat. Our ship leaves today at 4. Her gums are still pink, so that's good. I think the mass is putting so much pressure on her stomach and intestines. I went ahead and purchased an international cell phone package, I can't be out of touch.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Libby should just nibble now. Whatever she wants, but very very small amounts.
I hope you are able to relax and have a good time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know this might not be easy, but is your daughter able to take Libby over to your house for an hour or so, and see if she'll eat a little bit there? If Libby isn't used to spending much time at your daughter's, stress may play a big role as well.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I've nothing new to add - I'm just sending hugs. Though I do think hotel4dogs' suggestions make a lot of sense.


----------



## my4goldens

She had more diarrhea this afternoon, and starting to get a little listless. I have wifi on this ship, so can communicate via e-mail and facebook message with my daughter. can't figure out the stupid cell phone thing. my daughter was in tears this afternoon, said, mom, i didn't know how hard this was going to be. plan is to try and get her thru tonight, tomorrow and then off to my vet's on monday morning. she is being fed small meals, and eating, daughter is going to boil hamburger and rice for her tomorrow, give it to her in small meals. thank god my son in law is home this weekend, to help my daughter, he will also be with her on monday if a decision has to be made.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> She had more diarrhea this afternoon, and starting to get a little listless. I have wifi on this ship, so can communicate via e-mail and facebook message with my daughter. can't figure out the stupid cell phone thing. my daughter was in tears this afternoon, said, mom, i didn't know how hard this was going to be. plan is to try and get her thru tonight, tomorrow and then off to my vet's on monday morning. she is being fed small meals, and eating, daughter is going to boil hamburger and rice for her tomorrow, give it to her in small meals. thank god my son in law is home this weekend, to help my daughter, he will also be with her on monday if a decision has to be made.


Saying prayers for Libby and your daughter.
Ask one of the people on the ship. Do you have to have special long distance to call from the ship?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry, sending my thoughts and prayers to you all and precious Libby.


----------



## Mel

Praying that Libby gets better. I know that it´s easily said and quite impossible to do but please try to enjoy a bit of your cruise. It will do you good which will benefit your daughter and hence Libby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wondering how Libby is today?


----------



## Karen519

Checking in on Libby and saying prayers.


----------



## my4goldens

We got off the ship this morning, drove from Port Canaveral and are now stopped for the night in Chattanooga, will finish up tomorrow. Lib is still hanging on. Talked to my daughter this morning, she says she seems to be doing okay, still eating some, and wagging her tail. My daughter tells her every day, to hang on, Libby, mommy will be home soon. Libby is a true survivor.


----------



## jennretz

so sorry you are going through this. thinking of you.


----------



## Pilgrim123

This news has made me very happy indeed. Keep fighting, Libby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear it!!! When you get home I'll bet Libby perks up a bit, too.


----------



## my4goldens

just picked her up and brought her home. will pick up her two brothers tomorrow. she seems to be doing okay, but i think has lost more weight. she has been eating a little kibble, brown rice, and some canned food. i think she is glad to be home. and i am glad to have her home


----------



## SandyK

Welcome home!! I am sure Libby is glad to be home with you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm glad you made it home safely, and that Libby is still doing okay.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> just picked her up and brought her home. will pick up her two brothers tomorrow. she seems to be doing okay, but i think has lost more weight. she has been eating a little kibble, brown rice, and some canned food. i think she is glad to be home. and i am glad to have her home


So glad that Libby and you are together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad you made it home safely and Libby is back home, I'm sure she was glad to see you.


----------



## my4goldens

All my dogs are home where they belong. And I think Libby is glad her brothers and her are together again. I know I am.


----------



## my4goldens

She is not making this easy. She is eating, but looks so painfully thin. I think I will take her in for a vet check this week. Up till now I have based how she is on if she is still eating. I think it's time to look at other factors. She just looks so sad to me. Still goes outside, still mobile, eating, eliminating, but over all looks like a dog who has almost given up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, I know how hard this is because I've been through it several times. 
Thinking of you and Libby.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It is good to hear you are all home together. Libby must feel better back in her home territory.
My vet yesterday was explaining that growths take a lot of the dog' food intake just to keep growing - just like being pregnant does. So the dog eats, but loses weight. She is feeding the cancer, not herself. The vet also told me what to look out for. Coughing is not good, nor is vomiting. (No doubt your vet has told you the same.) And I have to keep an eye on Girly's tongue and give her extra pain medicine if it is a purplish colour.
Now it is a matter of enjoying what time we have. I hope you and Libby have time to make more pleasant memories together. Hugs all round.


----------



## Finn's Fan

My4goldens and Pilgrim123, I am so very sorry that your pups are beginning their transitions to their next adventures. It is always such a hard call for a while, and then hopefully, the dogs let you know when it's time to go. Wishing you both peaceful hearts as you traverse this most difficult part of dog ownership....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know this is a bizarre suggestion because it's not often done with dogs, but it is commonly done with people.....would they consider surgically removing a large portion of the mass to make her comfortable for a few more months? I know it's not a cure, but most dogs come around from that kind of surgery in a few days, and it might buy her some great quality time. Just a thought...


----------



## my4goldens

She seems perkier tonight, ate all her dinner. In fact, my husband was eating an ice cream drum stick after dinner, she along with the other two were standing by his recliner begging for a taste. He gave her the last bite and she scarfed it down. She is amazing.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read she enjoyed some ice cream with daddy!! Positive thoughts for more perky days!!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I know this is a bizarre suggestion because it's not often done with dogs, but it is commonly done with people.....would they consider surgically removing a large portion of the mass to make her comfortable for a few more months? I know it's not a cure, but most dogs come around from that kind of surgery in a few days, and it might buy her some great quality time. Just a thought...


Barb,

Truthfully I don't think this would be the best thing to do. She is very frail,
would be a poor candidate for anesthesia, and losing weight at what seems like an alarming rate. And is really frightened when she goes to the vet because of the past two surgeries she had there. And I doubt very much if my vet would even do it.
I put the dogs out last night for a few minutes before bed time, maybe 5 minutes, opened the door to let them in and she was lying in the snow, she must have gotten tired. She quite honestly is just wearing out. But today isn't the right time or maybe not even tomorrow, but soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. I became very attached to her the past few years, and my heart aches for you, and for her.


----------



## hollyk

Thinking of you and your Libby and sending you both strength.


----------



## my4goldens

here is my girl today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She's still lovely. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> Barb,
> 
> Truthfully I don't think this would be the best thing to do. She is very frail,
> would be a poor candidate for anesthesia, and losing weight at what seems like an alarming rate. And is really frightened when she goes to the vet because of the past two surgeries she had there. And I doubt very much if my vet would even do it.
> I put the dogs out last night for a few minutes before bed time, maybe 5 minutes, opened the door to let them in and she was lying in the snow, she must have gotten tired. She quite honestly is just wearing out. But today isn't the right time or maybe not even tomorrow, but soon.


I am so sorry that Libby is so frail and tiring out. I've been through this too, with my Smooch. Sometimes she would lay in the yard and not want to come in. I would get upset with her because I though she was being stubborn, but maybe it was because she was tired. Libby is very beautiful!


----------



## my4goldens

took her in to the vets and had her weighed. lost two more pounds


----------



## hotel4dogs

Will she eat cold cuts? For some reason (the salt maybe?) a lot of them seem to like that when all else fails.
Peanut butter has lots of calories, too.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Will she eat cold cuts? For some reason (the salt maybe?) a lot of them seem to like that when all else fails.
> Peanut butter has lots of calories, too.


She is eating. Just losing weight. She eats fairly well too, but meals can't be too big, the mass is putting pressure on her intestines and stomach, too much and she will probably vomit which wouldn't be good.


----------



## Karen519

*My4goldens*

would ice cream be ok, for her?


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a beautiful, gentle old gold she is! Please give her an extra hug from me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Libby. My heart hurts for you both.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Poor Libby. My heart hurts for you both.


Thank you. Two weeks from today our daughter's youngest boy, Jacob graduates from Navy Boot Camp up at Great Lakes. We are going to his graduation, from Thursday night till Saturday. I've been fretting what to do with Libby if she is still with us then, the other two are going to their usual place, but my daughter told me today the hotel we are staying at takes dogs, so Lib will be making the trip with us.

We won't be too far from home and I will feel better having her with us.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> Thank you. Two weeks from today our daughter's youngest boy, Jacob graduates from Navy Boot Camp up at Great Lakes. We are going to his graduation, from Thursday night till Saturday. I've been fretting what to do with Libby if she is still with us then, the other two are going to their usual place, but my daughter told me today the hotel we are staying at takes dogs, so Lib will be making the trip with us.
> 
> We won't be too far from home and I will feel better having her with us.


I am glad she will be going with you. Give her big kisses for me!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Is she on any meds right now? As long as she's not taking any NSAIDS you might ask the vet about giving her a little prednisone. It can shrink the tumor a little, improve appetite, and generally make her feel a little better. Definitely helped both my old guys in their final weeks.


----------



## my4goldens

she is still eating, but really tired. i think just wearing out. gums are pretty pale. doesn't seem to be in pain. but her eyes are starting to have a different look to them. other dogs seem to sense their old friend is not well. she had some cheese for lunch. for now, we will continue to love her and keep a close watch. would like to take her in to our vet on Monday for a vet check and to assess her condition, but if things change, we will make other plans. love this girl so much.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, my! She is so, so thin now. Please let us know how she goes at the vets. Hugs all round.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> Oh, my! She is so, so thin now. Please let us know how she goes at the vets. Hugs all round.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know. her hip bones, and spine are so prominent. like your Girly, she eats, but I guess none of the nutrients are being absorbed because of the mass.
> She eats several times a day, small meals, large amounts puts pressure on her stomach/intestines. I am so sad. If she makes it till next week I may have to make a decision.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> Pilgrim123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my! She is so, so thin now. Please let us know how she goes at the vets. Hugs all round.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know. her hip bones, and spine are so prominent. like your Girly, she eats, but I guess none of the nutrients are being absorbed because of the mass.
> She eats several times a day, small meals, large amounts puts pressure on her stomach/intestines. I am so sad. If she makes it till next week I may have to make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on the pale gums. Give Libby big hugs and kisses for me!
Click to expand...


----------



## my4goldens

Karen519 said:


> my4goldens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on the pale gums. Give Libby big hugs and kisses for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a very good friend who is a vet, talked to her today about it.
> She lives close and would come if I called her to check her out for me. And I will give her hugs and kisses from you. She is a good girl.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pilgrim123

Yes, small meals go down a lot better these days. I know you can't get it over there, but adding kangaroo mince has done Girly the world of good - I added that bit in case some Aussie is reading this in similar circumstances. It's 22% protein and only 1% fat. Smells absolutely like heaven for the dog (if not to me!)
I know what you mean about the look in the eyes. The day we decided it was time for Pilgrim, he looked defeated and lost, somehow. We looked at him but it wasn't Pilgrim looking back. And it is NEVER easy. Oh, lord, do I know what you're going through!


----------



## Karen519

*Your friend*



my4goldens said:


> Karen519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a very good friend who is a vet, talked to her today about it.
> She lives close and would come if I called her to check her out for me. And I will give her hugs and kisses from you. She is a good girl.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad that you have a friend close by to look at Libby. I think pale gums can mean they are bleeding internally. Kisses and hugs to Libby.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm just catching up on your Sweet Libby. I'm so sorry. I hope she has a good day today. Our sweet old seniors are so special - when they're sick, it just makes you love them even more. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

Checking in on sweet Libby.


----------



## my4goldens

vet appointment at 3


----------



## Pilgrim123

I have everything crossed for a good appointment. Hugs all round.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> I have everything crossed for a good appointment. Hugs all round.


She is failing rapidly. I have an appointment on Thursday morning and will say goodbye to her then. I don't know if she will make it till then, my vet 
felt the time is very near, and would have done it today but I wanted a couple more days with her. She doesn't seem to be in pain, and helped me eat my lunch today, but getting a look in her eyes and body that tells me she is done. If she fails anymore tonight, I will call my vet in the morning and take her tomorrow.


----------



## hollyk

Sending hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so so sorry. Sending hugs, too.


----------



## fourlakes

So very sorry. Thinking of you and Libby.


----------



## Pilgrim123

What awful, awful news. I'm so very sorry. Please tell her what a good girl she's been from me, and look after yourself, too.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry Libby is failing. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Harleysmum

I am really sorry that the end is so near. She is such a lovely girl.


----------



## Mel

Thinking of you and Libby. Much love.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Also thinking of you and Libby today.


----------



## GoldenMum

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Miss Libby today!


----------



## my4goldens

Rest in Peace Libby


----------



## GoldenMum

Fly free sweet Libby, I am so very sorry. I am so glad you got some time after your cruise.....we never have them long enough.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, hugs to you.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Libby.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> Rest in Peace Libby


Rest in peace, sweet Libby. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you!


----------



## Harleysmum

RIP beautiful Libbyl. Such a much loved girl.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, Libby, you will be missed. I never met you, but you were such a good girl. I'm sorry. I hate this cancer, and I hate crying.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for your loss of Libby. It's good you were home to be with her. Take care.


----------



## hollyk

Godspeed Libby.
So very sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So so sorry. Miss Liberty Belle was a sweet, good girl. <<hugs>>


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry...


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry.


----------



## my4goldens

I miss her


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you. 

Godspeed sweet Libby.


----------



## Karen519

my4goldens said:


> I miss her


I am so very sorry about sweet Libby. Smooch and Snobear will keep her company!


----------



## fourlakes

I am so sorry. It's so hard to let them go. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry.

Fly free Libby.


----------



## Pilgrim123

my4goldens said:


> I miss her


I know. I wish I could come and sit with you a while, talk Libby and cry with you. Hugs.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> I know. I wish I could come and sit with you a while, talk Libby and cry with you. Hugs.


Thank you. Libby was an easy dog. Quiet, a calming influence on the others. When Tess was alive, she was I guess the queen, Libby was content to be her best friend. All my dogs have always gotten along very well, but with multiples there can be a difference of opinion, who's the boss kind of thing. I remember distinctly Libby sensing when there was going to be a conflict. She would position herself between the ones having the problem and just by her calm presence diffuse any kind of issue. And when my wild child, Tugg came along, she was the most patient dog ever. Tess wouldn't have put up with some of his stuff, Libby took anything he could dish out and never ever retaliated. Today it is sinking in she is really gone and I have been in tears most of the day.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Darn. So am I in tears again. The first photo I saw of her showed me she was special. Pilgrim was my serene soul. He accepted every dog and person who came to his house, though he did put a bullmastiff in his place when Lily got hurt accidentally. Once the ruckus settled down, there was never the hint of animosity. Your Libby sounds similar. Hugs.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> Darn. So am I in tears again. The first photo I saw of her showed me she was special. Pilgrim was my serene soul. He accepted every dog and person who came to his house, though he did put a bullmastiff in his place when Lily got hurt accidentally. Once the ruckus settled down, there was never the hint of animosity. Your Libby sounds similar. Hugs.


You are so kind. How is your girl doing? I think about her often and hope she is doing well.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly's doing well. I'm very torn about her future. Do I wait until she is uncomfortable, or just choose a day when she is still relatively well? Do I keep feeding her enough to keep the weight on, knowing it's making the cancer grow quicker? She looks OK, but has a 8 - 9 puppy belly now. It must be uncomfortable, even if she's not in any actual pain. Lord, I don't want her to have any pain, but I don't want to do without her yet. (I don't want to do without her at all, but that's another argument!) 
I'm sorry - you just wanted to know how she is, not listen to that internal debate. Look after yourself.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry. Libby will live in your heart forever!! Very impressive story of how sweet she was and solving conflicts of others. Very special girl indeed!!! RIP Libby.


----------



## KKaren

my4goldens said:


> Rest in Peace Libby


Sending kind thoughts your way. I'm glad you had some time with Libby after your vacation. I'm sure that she was so comforted to have you near her. Rest easy sweet girl.


----------



## brianne

I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely Libby. It's never long enough.

Sending healing thoughts and wishing you comfort.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> Girly's doing well. I'm very torn about her future. Do I wait until she is uncomfortable, or just choose a day when she is still relatively well? Do I keep feeding her enough to keep the weight on, knowing it's making the cancer grow quicker? She looks OK, but has a 8 - 9 puppy belly now. It must be uncomfortable, even if she's not in any actual pain. Lord, I don't want her to have any pain, but I don't want to do without her yet. (I don't want to do without her at all, but that's another argument!)
> I'm sorry - you just wanted to know how she is, not listen to that internal debate. Look after yourself.


I know exactly what you are going thru. I waited a few hours too long. When I had her at the vet on Monday, he suggested it, but I said no, I want to wait until my husband could be there, for some reason made the appointment for Thursday. You know that look they said they get in their eyes? I saw it in Libby Monday, and also her body was telling me. It is such a personal choice, nobody can make it for you. Hugs to you and your Girly. Don't ever fear talking about what you are going thru, for me, I hate you are going thru what I just went thru, but it is also a comfort to me that you understand.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Libby, my heart breaks for you she was such a precious, special girl. Comforting hugs sent over to you, take care.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Just checking in with a virtual cup of coffee and a hug....


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rest well, Libby. Your momma gave you that last, precious gift, release from a failing body. I'm so sorry for the heartbreak of missing your girl.


----------



## my4goldens

This picture is 5 years ago, when I had 4 dogs, hence the name "my4goldens" . left to right, Tess, Raider, Libby and Rusty. the only one still here from that group is Raider.


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry


----------



## my4goldens

got a call Libby's ashes are back. will go get them tomorrow and bring her home. was talking to my son, said i don't know what to do with them, i still have rusty's and tess's here. he said mom, when we come up this summer i will bring samson's, who was his labrador, they live in charlotte now but samson spent most of his life in our area. we live on a farm, with a creek and oak trees, my son said we will pick out one of the oak trees by the creek and put samson, rusty, tess and libby together next to it. they were all good buddies in life and should be together now.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is a lovely idea. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Annie23

I'm so sorry about your sweet girl. I'm new to this and just read through the last posts about Libby. Sobbing my heart out for you. Our guy is 13. Every day with him is a gift.


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Harleysmum

That is a great idea of your sons.


----------



## goldenewbie

I am so sorry for your loss... Libby was a beautiful girl..


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm so sorry about Libby. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I just wanted to check in with another box of tissues and a hug.


----------



## my4goldens

got the mail, there was a lovely Thank you card from the Golden Retriever Foundation, Libby's Breeder, Jackie Mertens sent a donation in my girls' name. Jackie did the same when my Tess died almost 5 years ago. A wonderful and thoughtful remembrance of my girl. tears


----------



## doggymom

I know everybody says "so sorry", but what else is there to say. We have all been there at some time or other. When our Molly was sick with cancer, we were able to get her eat baked or cooked chicken breast. Also, of all things, she liked vanilla yohurt. I do feel for you and am sending my positive thoughts and prayers to you and Miss Libby. Sleep with her and hold her close to you while you can. (tears in my eyes)

Charlotte & Kassie-Girl (11 1/2 yrs. with seizures and arthritis)


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry. Such a hard....but right....decision to make. Your sweet girl is joinging a lot of mighty good goldens there--I have 5 goldens, 2 Irish setters, one Great Pyrenees and 6 English setters waiting on me.


----------



## my4goldens

been three weeks and a day. we are doing well. dogs are adjusting and my husband and I are adjusting to a two dog family. Raider has claimed Libby's bed. Strange, Tugg doesn't seem to want any part of it. During the year I take pictures of the dogs at different times, soon it will be our annual spring picture. She will be missed.


----------

